# Weather in your area.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have been keeping a weather jorunal on line for a very long time. Todays entry was,

8:28AM 4-26-11 

46F, feels like 46F, humidity 93%, wind SSW @ 2 MPH, misty rain. 

Yesterdays high 59F. Misty rain with some heaver showers to the tune of 3 tenths of an inch.

I got a new wireless weather station for Christmas which even shows wind speed.

So what are you experincng.

 Al


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I believe we're on our eighth consecutive day of rain. We had a couple days of sunshine on April 17/18, with a week of rain prior to that.

Lots of trees blooming, but the girls can't get out to work them.


----------



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

It looks like we're getting our nice day for the week. 62 with hazy sunshine and pollen finally coming in. Not all the foragers have it, so I think its from the daffodils etc down in the village. The red maple finally seems to be in bloom as well.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

It's not been the nicest winter or spring. Lately we have dealt with 5-6 days of rainy/snowy weather then maybe 2-3 days of nice. Then it repeats. It's getting old. We live in a constant state of mud/slop.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

I have parts of our farm that have been underwater for 45 days now. Probably the most horrible spring build up ever. TOO much rain. Feeding syrup...lots of syrup as bees are getting one or two days a week at most for a couple hours to fly.

The kicker is that I will be praying for rain in August.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

It is finally warming up a bit here, still a bit on the cold side at night, but daytime temps are now high enough for the bees to be out foraging. I am getting my package on Friday, ordered that way on purpose. In our climate, it is silly to get packaged bees earlier than end of April, first part of May. Yet, local suppliers ship them in from CA when it is way too cold for them.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

We install in March normally but I am waiting on California packages right now and it seems we will be waiting more. Darn bees might not arrive till the locust is blooming and that would be bad assuming its not raining.

Anyways...we install in cold and they almost always do well with almost two full brood cycles before the main flow. If you put them on drawn comb you'll get a honey harvest too. Not a huge one, but better than nothing.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

sounds like we are all in the same weather pattern ,, most of us any way... what do you say to firing all the weather men/women , we can just tell them we don't care for the weather we been getting ,, and we want some one that can give us some nice weather .. 
boy don't we wish thats how it worked ?????
I guess we really can not complain to much about the rain ,, what I have here is much better then what they are going through down in TX ,, with all the fires ,, at lest here I'm not in fear of th wild fire taking my house when I'm at work , or taking my work when I'm home .. You in TX ,, I'm sorry about complaining that we are getting all this rain ,, but to much , or to little , ether way we complain .


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

warm sunshine here 15oC today, still have some snow on the ground though!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:30 AM 4-27-11

57F, feels like 57F, humidity 93%, wind SSE @ 8 MPH raining.

Yesterdays high 76F, nearly and inch of rain.

Went to the MIL yesterday for lunch and do some work that needed doing there. Had to put a pully back on the snow blower that came off the last time I had used it after drilling a new hole threading it for a second set screw. I needed to change the oil for the warmer weather so decided rather than let it set and idel warm I would roll the lawn since the rain had stopped.
Back yard was way to wet to roll. I did get the front done though and the old oil ran out real well.

Mom has dandlions that were not there Sunday.
Our bees were bringing in pollen till nearly dark last night. I think they senced the storm coming during the night. We were under a tornado watch till 10:00PM.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

It's been overcast and either raining or spitting rain or gusher of a downpour for a week now. Even some of the local highways are under water and the Mississippi and other tributaries are over their banks. I'm grateful that we're higher up, but it's still nothing but mud and gunk out. The bees quit coming to the feeding station at the house, so I'm assuming they're getting what they need elsewhere. Dandelions and trees are budding. DD and I went on a nature walk, which just happened to go by the hives. Bees were coming and going, some with pollen on their legs, so I'm assuming the others had nectar? Haven't popped the hives open to see what they're doing because of the damp and cool weather. Don't 'cha know it but Friday will be the only day we have sunshine and I have other plans??!! Then they're predicting another week of thunderstorms and rain, more than 40% chance every single day!! Sigh... At least they're installed and seem to be doing well. Once it clears up again, I'll pop on honey supers.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

snowing here now


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Nothing but rain & cold (40s) lately. Have to wear boots to go out to the barn as the water is ankle deep in some places. The rest of the grass may not be underwater but the soil is spongie. Sun came out for a few hours yesterday for the first time in a days. Of course, then the rain came down so hard, sideways actually, that you couldn't see more than 10 feet in front of you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:20 AM 4-28-11

49F, feels like 41F, humidity 94%, wind WNW @ 23 MPH, cloudy and scattered rain showers.

Yesterdays high 66F, nealy and inch of rain at 9 tenths of an inch.

Every thing is soaked here, much of the woods is flooded even the little low 0places in the high areas. Haveing a hard time finding a place to run the pups. Wegot caught in one down pour yesterday. It was coming down so hard that we could hear it coming a hundred yards away.

While I feel snow time should be finished I will take the snow over what the south is experenceing any day.
I really feel bad for them and hope the great spirits gives them a break soon.



 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Today is supposed to be a high of 50 but drizzling and yucky out. Of course this is the day that I have available to check on the bees. Tomorrow is supposed to be in the 70s and sunny. I do hope to get a few minutes to take out some syrup and check to see how they're doing drawing out comb and checking to make sure there's capped brood, too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:16 AM 4-29-11 

38F, feels like 30F, humidity 94%, wind W @ 13 MPH, cloudy with misty rain. 


Yesterdays high 64F, an inch and a half of rain. 


Going to finish up the last round of feeding today or tomorrow since both yards are out yards so I don't know th emud levels yet.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice and sunny out. Slight breeze but not bad. I made up some syrup and hope to get out there today for just a little while; long enough to see if they're drawing out the frames and making sure there's brood in each hive. Probably won't put the syrup in the hives, but rig up something where they can come and take it back to the hive. Will report back later...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:17 AM 4-30-11 Good bye Aprill.

36F, feels like 36F, humidity 90%, wind SE @ 1 MPH, sunny.

Yesterdays high 59F.


Going to finish the last round of syrup feeding today that got cut short by nearly a week of rain. Rain in the for this late afternoon and Sunday morning. 

I have some trees to plant so I guess the rain will be welcome latter after I finish feeding and plant the trees.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

rain today ,,, and cool temp .. 
back to not feeling the best ,, felt better for 1 - 2 days then took a dive for worse , hope all of you feeling great ,, catch you all later ...


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sure glad I had the opportunity to pop open the hives late yesterday afternoon as it's windy as all get out today. But at least it isn't raining!! 
Didn't have a lot of time to poke around in the hives, but noticed that they all had capped brood and were bringing in pollen. Slapped another patty on top, just in case, and filled up the jars at the "feeding station". Hope this will tide them over for a couple of weeks as we've got other things we've got to get done, like planting crops!! If this rain would ever quit long enough that we can get in the fields!!


----------



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

Sunshine alternating with light showers. 52. It's still so cold that the plants only grow on sunny days. We finally have the maple bloom, so the bees can get their own food, when it isn't raining. Still at least a week from putting the sheep and cows on pasture.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I got my bees yesterday & installed them today (New World Carniolians 4# package). Our Pear & Cherry trees are blooming, Dandelions blooming galore, and soon our whole orchard will be in bloom. So, this is great timing! I provided a few frames w/drawn comb, one frame of capped honey front/back, and feeder w/syrup. The reason we don't get bees when it is cold is because of our high humidity in the Winter. That is why I will continue to get packages only in late April or early May. Also, now is the perfect time when blooms are erupting. The nights have still be in high 30s, so gardening is on hold for anything but cool weather varieties. My bees should be very happy with the blooming varieties on our property. Now, if it will warm up just a little more...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:55 AM 5-1-11 Hello May!

54F, feels like 54F, humidity 70%, wind S @ 12 gusting to 19 MPH very cloudy.

Yesterdays high 59F with a chilly wind. About 3 tenths of an inch of rain during the night.

Finished up the last feeding regument. As I expected they were dry. they are bringing in lots of pollen though. Maples are still a couple of 60F days away from full bloom.
Wind was so bad from the south east yesterday that when I removed the outer covers from the hives at the horse farm the wind tried to tear them from my hands. Bees were still flying though.

:thumb: Bought fuel for the truck yesterday for 391.9 per gallon. Price is 411.9 but I had 20 cent per gallon off rewards coupons.:thumb:

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

31 degrees with a little snow on the ground--hope it warms up a little for the big day tomorrow


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

we warmed up a hair to 35 it was 31 ,, no sun and DAMP ,,
Mare ,, for Mon looks like 45 high , partly sunny ,, hope it wrong and gets to 55 and sunny for you ..


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

tom j said:


> we warmed up a hair to 35 it was 31 ,, no sun and DAMP ,,
> Mare ,, for Mon looks like 45 high , partly sunny ,, hope it wrong and gets to 55 and sunny for you ..


thanks Tom---me too


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:15 AM 5-2-11

48F, feels like 44F, humidity 70%, wind WNW @ 7MPH, heavy over cast.

Yesterdays high 72F, 3 tenths of an inch of rain during the early morning.

I hope you get some nice soft winds and higher temps.

Future forcast here is calling for rain all week again.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

YIppeeee. IT's supposed to be nice for a couple of days in a row!! Of course "nice" right now means NO RAIN!! Right now it's sunny out but brisk. High is only supposed to be upper 50's but I'll take it!! The bees aught to be out and about and I hope to go out back and watch them for a while. Don't think I"ll pop the lids, but will watch to see if they're taking food from the feeding station.


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

It was a real beauty of a weekend. The ladies were out working hard. 

I however was fishing  Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:37 AM 4-3-11

39F, feels like 33F, humidity 76%, wind NNE @ 10 MPH, heavy overcast.

Yesterdays high 61F a trace of rain.

Bees were flying some yesterday. English ivy AKA creeping charlie is starting to bloom here. Bees are not working it though. I think it is the rain washing the nectar out or at least dulating it.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

am at work but i can see the sun is out and its supposed to get into the high 50's here--sounds like a good day for an installation. now i cant wait to get outa here and get home---well even more than normal.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Mare looks like you had a good day to get the girls into there new home .. did they give you a thank you kiss ( sting ) .. it was nice here a little more wind then I like when opening hives but right now we cann't be to picky ... 
hope it went well and you enjoyed it .. now that you got a taste ,, you cann't wait til you can open them again ,,, RIGHT .. If you took some pics and know how to post them I would like to see them .. I have not been able to post pics as I do not know how to ..


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

well i got them in tom--but no, no pics, i dont have a card reader anymore and i keep wrecking them when i get them so i am not doing it anymore. no i never got "kissed". the second install they were not to happy though, i hurried it up more cuz there was no candy in the queen cage and i didnt have any marshmellows. but i am sure as the season progresses i will get the kiss you are talking about lol. yeah i am pretty stoked--it will be along week and i will worry about them tonight so i probably wont sleep the best.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

lorichristie said:


> I got my bees yesterday & installed them today (New World Carolinians 4# package). Our Pear & Cherry trees are blooming, Dandelions blooming galore, and soon our whole orchard will be in bloom. So, this is great timing! I provided a few frames w/drawn comb, one frame of capped honey front/back, and feeder w/syrup. The reason we don't get bees when it is cold is because of our high humidity in the Winter. That is why I will continue to get packages only in late April or early May. Also, now is the perfect time when blooms are erupting. The nights have still be in high 30s, so gardening is on hold for anything but cool weather varieties. My bees should be very happy with the blooming varieties on our property. Now, if it will warm up just a little more...


I had tryed to post this right after you posted but this computer said no way ,, every now and then it will not let me post .. so sorry I didn't get it posted before ,,
you got a 4# package ,boy there hard to come by ,, the Carolinians I got I like as there gentle and easy to work ,, here I need gentle bees because my grand kids are always in them with me .. 
are yours doing good ????? here we get ours april , may , to ,, the south get them Feb and think that its to late to do any thing .. 
I'm waiting for my fruit trees to bloom ,and hoping the girls will work the blooms ,, only one out of five have they worked my trees .. I keep adding fruit trees and they stay away from them .. hope you have better luck ..


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

tom j said:


> I had tryed to post this right after you posted but this computer said no way ,, every now and then it will not let me post .. so sorry I didn't get it posted before ,,
> you got a 4# package ,boy there hard to come by ,, the Carolinians I got I like as there gentle and easy to work ,, here I need gentle bees because my grand kids are always in them with me ..
> are yours doing good ????? here we get ours april , may , to ,, the south get them Feb and think that its to late to do any thing ..
> I'm waiting for my fruit trees to bloom ,and hoping the girls will work the blooms ,, only one out of five have they worked my trees .. I keep adding fruit trees and they stay away from them .. hope you have better luck ..


There is only one local supplier who offers 4# packages and most local folks, even those with experience, simply "didn't get it" (or they didn't to pay the extra $, which I can understand). There weren't very many orders for them! It is quite an advantage to start out with more as they get a better head-start.

Since I did what I could to best prepare my bees, they happy (they got the internal fondant, extra empty box on top temporarily, internal syrup, one honey loaded frame front/back, and a few combed out frames). Normally, I use Boardman Feeders for water, but did also offer syrup due to our temps. We are seeing daytime in the 50s, so I have seen them on the Dandelion blooms, some on our fruit trees. Fortunately, I also have Mason Bees and they are out, too. Looks like all the fruit trees will be blooming within a day or two. There is no shortage of blooming trees, flowers, plants, bushes, etc... This is the best time to get bees, no question! 

Since I worked in the garden w/a friend over, I didn't check on my Queen, but not concerned. I had placed a little marshmellow plug in her cage, and placed her carefully, so no worries. Tomorrow, I'll check on her.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

lorichristie said:


> I got my bees yesterday & installed them today (New World Carniolians 4# package). Our Pear & Cherry trees are blooming, Dandelions blooming galore, and soon our whole orchard will be in bloom. So, this is great timing! I provided a few frames w/drawn comb, one frame of capped honey front/back, and feeder w/syrup. The reason we don't get bees when it is cold is because of our high humidity in the Winter. That is why I will continue to get packages only in late April or early May. Also, now is the perfect time when blooms are erupting. The nights have still be in high 30s, so gardening is on hold for anything but cool weather varieties. My bees should be very happy with the blooming varieties on our property. Now, if it will warm up just a little more...



what extra $ for the extra pound .. now 33Â° high today 66Â° Partly Sunny
Precipitation: 8%


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:22 AM 5-22-11 

41F, feels like 37F, humidity 84%, wind NW @ 5 MPH, partly sunny. 

Yesterdays high 46F. A tenth of an inch of rain in the evening. 

Only a couple of hardy bees were flying yesterday.

 Al


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

> tom j said:
> 
> 
> > what extra $ for the extra pound
> ...


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Hot and dry in central Texas..

No rain since last October, going to be a bad year this year if we don't get some soon, average annual rainfall is usually about 35 inches, much of it usually in spring..

Had a ton of bees around the place this winter, every time it got a little warm. Thousands of them flying into any open soda can, anything they could eat.

Saw almost no bees last weekend though, the one honey bee I did see landed on my jeans leg while I was sitting out in a lawn chair talking and was promptly attacked and killed by one of these.. a robber fly..










The bee stung my pant leg and his stinger stuck in it, and the robber fly couldn't pull him loose and fly off with him, so they were stuck on my leg for a while till I got tired of it and brushed them off.

I'm wondering if we didn't have a lot of hives nearby that were trucked down for the winter and have now been hauled back north.

My pear tree is covered with pears, looks good for it, been watering it pretty well lately.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:11 AM 5-5-11

43F, feels like 40F, humidity 67%, wind W @ 6 MPH,sunny

Yesterdays high 61F. 

Saw my first bumble bee yesterday. It was working the creeping charlie. About 11:00 AM it warmed enough that the hives started flying and I started seeing them in the creeping charlie too.

Horriable stuff creeping charlie, has really took off since we placed hives in the yard. Going to have to do some thing about it soon, well maybe not bother with gass prices what they are at least it is low growing. Who needs grass to mow.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Al, if you ever find a way to really get rid of the creeping charlie let me know.
raining this morning--the bees maybe staying in but i put all my plants out in it--they love the rain.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:45 AM 5-6-11

50F, feels like 46F, humidity 98%, wind SW @ 8 MPH, overcast.

Yesterdays high 63F. Just beautiful.

Read about my day on the first inspection post.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:25 AM 5-7-11

48F, feels like 46F, humidity 88%, wind NW @ 5 MPH, sunny.

Yesterdays high 61F, but the strong wind that switched to the north west in the afternoon made it feel much cooler. 
Four tenths of an inch of rain in the morning.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:16 AM 5-8-11

46F, feels like 39F, humidity 78%, wind ENE @ 7 MPH, sunny.

Yesterdays high 67F, the wind still hada bit of bite to it.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:22 AM 5-26-11

52F, feels like 52F, humidity 98%, wind N @ 1 MPH, raining.

Yesterdays high 61F, 1.98 inches of rain.

Going to have to start working the beesfrom a canoe I think.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

temp 48 chance of rain to day 0% fri 60% sat 50% sun 40% mon 40% 


post some pics when you work the hives from the canoe ,, Kare will have to take a lot of them ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:46 AM 5-27-11

46F, feels like 41F, humidity , wind N @ 1 MPH, Very cloudy.

Yesterdays high 54F, about 3 tenths of an inch of rain from the misty day.


I'll have Kare take pictures once she is well enough to go out side in the dampness. I also wouldn't want her to fall over board and get worsce, I depend on her to make sure I take the right meds and all of them morning and evening.
It would take me a while to figure out what I take when and how much. I just take thwe hand full in the morning Kare hands out and the second hand full in the evening she hands out.

 Al


----------

